# HELP! my male won't stop "mating" with my female!



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

I just got my 7 month old female Hallie spayed on Jan.5th, and ever since she's been home (we had her in a bathroom for 2 days before we let her out with the other cats) and out with the other two, our 4 month old male Ben has been jumping on her back trying to mate! 

Hallie has one of those E-Cones on because she kept trying to rip out her stitches so she can't even fight back when he jumps on top of her... but I'm not going to keep her locked up in a bathroom because she is the world's most social kitten and that just seems so unfair.

Is there ANY way I can deter him from doing this to her? Will neutering him change this, or will it continue even after I get it done? (He has an appointment for the end of January to be "snipped"). I would love some help with this issue... it's really making life hectic here, constantly having to chase him off my poor Hallie!


----------



## Calvados (Jan 9, 2006)

Neutering may help and may not. 

I neutered my kitten 3 months ago and he's still mating my arm :lol: 
And I know of cats that never stop doing this even after being neutered.

I'd say go ahead and neuter him anyways.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

My willis usually jumps up on Lily's back once a day but that is all he does. He doesn't "hump" or anything. I think if he is just merely jumping on her back then it could be him asserting his dominance. I posed this question a while back and that was the feedback I got. My kitty is neutered and I think either way I would still go ahead with getting your kitty neutered.


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

well getting him neutered is happening no matter what.

it's just that he won't stop jumping on hallie's back and actually humping. we literally kick him off, and he jumps right back on. i don't know why he's doing this... i mean, we have another female and she's not being subjected to this... so why hallie? it's just very frustrating. :?


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I think the problem will probably be fixed as soon as you get him neutered. He just has a very strong desire to mate right now. :wink:


----------

